# Got my girls!



## greenmulberry (Feb 15, 2014)

They did fine in the car. They have the whole run of an acre right now. I am going to divide it more but there will be no fence building for a little while. It is 4 right now with at least a foot of snow on the ground and more coming.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!

So happy they did well in the car!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 15, 2014)

Congratulations!  They look like they're settling in well!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2014)

They look happy and content!!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 15, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Ruus (Feb 16, 2014)

How exciting!! Hope you have a lot of fun!


----------



## greenmulberry (Feb 16, 2014)

Some better pictures.


----------



## Ruus (Feb 16, 2014)

They're so pretty!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful girls!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SillyChicken (Feb 28, 2014)

So exciting isn't it!  Congrats on your new sheep... when is the spotted ewe due?


----------



## greenmulberry (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, based on the date that the previous owner saw the escaped ram actually in with the ewes and breeding them, due date is March 20th would be the due date. But, she said he also had escaped "a few weeks earlier" and while she didn't see him breeding anyone, he was alone with them.

Soooo, any time this month????? She was trying to to keep them separate as she knew she would be selling, but apparently the rams bashed a gate askew and a ram lamb was able to squeeze through and have a grand time. 

I caught her last night to check her bag. It is somewhat puffy, but she has lambed several times before so I would expect it to have some pouch to it anyway, although I did feel like the milk glads were becoming "active" I don't know the term for this, but when I was breastfeeding mom, even when I had recently nursed I could still feel my milk glands in my boobs. So I would say her bag was not full of milk or anything, but I could feel those milk glands getting ready.

Her vulva is pink and somewhat puffy.  So I guess I am on perpetual lamb watch. Of course, we are still in record cold weather.

However, she is an experienced mother who always twins with ease, so I am trying not to worry TOO much.


----------

